# APC PowerChute email notification



## SueGier (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm using PowerChute v8.0.1 on a dell poweredge with server2003, but no installed email server. The remote smtp server requires a username AND password to send messages, but PowerChute doesn't support a password. Any work-arounds for this? I would like to be notified for different events such as power outages.


----------



## RoyBoy2019 (May 9, 2009)

You can, as you can create a command/batch file to send authenticated e-mails.

Problem is, when an event (power out) occurs, it does not execute the command! If any one helps me figure out why 8.0.1 won't execute a command I can provide my command line e-mail material. I spent many hours figuring it out, and in the end the last step isn't carried out by APC's crapware.

I already went through the steps from the APC knowledgebase, made no diff:
http://nam-en.apc.com/cgi-bin/nam_e...3RleHQ9ZXhlY3V0ZSBjb21tYW5k&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------

